

Show HN: CSS Number Scrolling - Bambo
http://andrelion.github.io/css-number-scroll/

======
Xelom
If I'm not having a problem with my eyes, there are blue(maybe green) dots
between numbers.

~~~
hfsktr
I don't see that really. I see something blue-ish when there is a zero or an
eight. On those numbers to the left there is a small 'thing' on the left side
of each.

~~~
Zikes
I see it as well. Using .num{width:.9em} fixed it for me.

------
ricardobeat
Plenty of javascript in there. You could generate a list of fake random
numbers using pseudo-elements to make it CSS only.

------
alexobenauer
Doesn't seem to work in Chrome Version 24, OS X Mavericks.

Worked in Safari though.

------
f055
It would be nice if you used GitHub properly and put the source code in the
actual project. Thanks!

------
JetSpiegel
With all this power surely there must some exploits for CSS? Do we need
NoStylesheet, in addition to NoScript?

~~~
elliottcarlson
This should just be part of graceful degradation practices already in use.

